# Appendix 8 needed to send with tier 4 visa application



## WinterPassing (Nov 7, 2011)

Hey everyone! 

I applied for my student visa online the other day (yay!) and have my biometrics appointment tomorrow! I wanted to make sure I have all of my paperwork filled out so that I can send off the hardcopies ASAP after the appointment but I had a few questions. 

According to the UKBA site, students from the USA are considered low-risk... which unless I am totally off base means that I don't need to send any supporting paperwork to them such as my financial aid award letter, transcripts, school acceptance letter.. etc.. but I guess I just need an expert on this site or someone who has applied from the USA for a student visa to confirm this because I am fretting over it and I feel like I _should_ be sending them. 

Also, do I need to send passport photos? 

And is it normal for the tier 4 sponsor's license number to be less than the 12 spaces provided? 

I thought I could try to ask at the appointment tomorrow but I am not sure if they would be able to answer me or if that is really the time or place. Maybe I am putting too much thought into it but I want to be prepared and don't want to give them any reason to reject my application. 

I think that is all I have for now! 

Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## flashnmatt (May 15, 2013)

WinterPassing said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> 
> According to the UKBA site, students from the USA are considered low-risk... which unless I am totally off base means that I don't need to send any supporting paperwork to them such as my financial aid award letter, transcripts, school acceptance letter.. etc.. but I guess I just need an expert on this site or someone who has applied from the USA for a student visa to confirm this because I am fretting over it and I feel like I _should_ be sending them.
> ...



Did you need to send the supporting docs? Did you have to show the financial proof? I am finishing my visa app and am worried I need the money.


----------



## enfianced (May 13, 2013)

WinterPassing said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> I applied for my student visa online the other day (yay!) and have my biometrics appointment tomorrow! I wanted to make sure I have all of my paperwork filled out so that I can send off the hardcopies ASAP after the appointment but I had a few questions.
> 
> ...


Hi there!

I've applied for 5 student visas (all granted) over the last few years, both entry clearance and leave to remain, so I can tell you what I would do based on my own experience.

The people who will take your biometrics in the US won't necessarily be able to answer your questions - in my experience, they don't work for the UKBA, and the taking of biometrics is contracted out to Immigration Services in the US. However, you can always call the UKBA enquiry number found on their website - they can answer most general questions about the application process. And as a rule of thumb, you always need to send up-to-date passport photos (usually 2 is a good idea) whenever you apply for a visa.

Regarding Appendix 8, write in the school's license number, their address and your CAS number exactly as it is given to you from the school. Every Tier 4 sponsor has to go through its own process to become a sponsor, so you'll just have to trust they've given you the right information.

As for being low-risk, yes you are as an American citizen, meaning you don't need to provide your transcripts or financial maintenance evidence when you send in your application. However, you must have them available in case the ECO officer asks for them when reviewing your application. I would absolutely provide your school's letter of acceptance and the form stipulating your CAS number. Personally, I always provided my transcripts and financial documentation anyway, even after the low-risk category was introduced (US students used to have to provide all this information before), because it leaves no room for doubt or debate when your application is reviewed. You have to have this information on hand, anyway, so I always figured why not provide it up front? And they always looked through the information, as my official transcripts had always been opened when they sent me back my passport and documents, and they always kept the financial information.

So, generally, the other rule of thumb is to provide everything that's necessary as part of your application, even if you don't necessarily have to do so - it looks better to and you'll be able to trust that your application will be accepted without question.

Just my two cents! Hope this is helpful!


----------



## enfianced (May 13, 2013)

flashnmatt said:


> Did you need to send the supporting docs? Did you have to show the financial proof? I am finishing my visa app and am worried I need the money.


Hi! 

You shouldn't apply for a student visa unless you are able to show the necessary financial maintenance. You aren't required to provide the information up front as a US citizen, but there is ALWAYS the chance that they will ask for it.

And even if they don't ask for it, if you don't have the required maintenance and claim that you do, it will mean you've given false information on the application form - never ever a good idea!!!

Good luck with your application!


----------

